

Why Developing for Firefox is Torturous  - magikarp
http://log.nadim.cc/?p=116

======
kbenson
This is an interesting take that I hadn't really heard before.

I find the complaint about the JS engine being slow interesting. I was under
the impression that Mozilla had largely closed the gap, but performance
differences still existed (but possibly not all in Google's favor). I wonder
if he's developing on Chrome, and thus implicitly optimizing for it, and
noticing the problem areas where the engines don't have matching
characteristics? Then again, maybe Mozilla still has some JS engine areas that
really need improvement.

